# The Witcher: Netflix enthüllte offenbar versehentlich den Starttermin der Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Netflix enthüllte offenbar versehentlich den Starttermin der Serie*

						Netflix' Serienadaption der Bücher um Hexer Geralt von Riva ist bisher nur für Ende des Jahres angekündigt und natürlich fiebern Fans des Franchise dem Ausstrahlungsbeginn bereits entgegen. Nun haben Social-Media-Kanäle des Streaming-Anbieters den Release-Termin offenbar enthüllt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Netflix enthüllte offenbar versehentlich den Starttermin der Serie*


----------



## Gast1667344203 (12. September 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Netflix enthüllte offenbar versehentlich den Starttermin der Serie*

Komisch das NIEMALS die Lottozahlen offenbar versehentlich enthüllt werden 
NICHTS wo Lobbys (Firmenkonglomerate) mit im Boot sitzen passiert versehentlich, PUNKT !!!


----------



## Larsson92 (13. September 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Netflix enthüllte offenbar versehentlich den Starttermin der Serie*

Auch der Aluhut wird niemals versehentlich aufgesetzt


----------



## Rizzard (13. September 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Netflix enthüllte offenbar versehentlich den Starttermin der Serie*

Also ist eines klar, es dauert noch viel zu lange.


----------



## empy (13. September 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Netflix enthüllte offenbar versehentlich den Starttermin der Serie*



James-Francis schrieb:


> NICHTS wo Lobbys (Firmenkonglomerate) mit im Boot sitzen passiert versehentlich, PUNKT !!!



Das halte ich für eine gewagte Aussage. Soll aber nicht heißen, dass das hier keine Hypeaktion gewesen sein kann.


----------

